# 1 TB Internal Hard drive Required.



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey guys,  My Seagate 500gb hdd is about to fail. Keep getting errors consistently and frankly tired of this. So i need a 1tb hard drive as replacement. Will be used basically for storage. Won't be needing a performance based one since it will mostly involve storing pics and movies. Could you guys please recommend a good internal hard drive. I am not entirely happy with my past sea gate hard drives. Esp the 500 gb one which was already a replacement over the earlier one. The hard drive is out of warranty now, so no option there. How are the current Sea gate ones? Prefer WD but i have heard bad things about their green hard drives. My friend had a 1tb blue hard drive but that failed too. My budget is about *6-7K*. How are the WD red drives. Worth Buying?

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT:- upgrading from 1tb to 2tb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

Get WD Green 2 TB. I never faced problem with Seagate drives though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2015)

WD green warranty is too low for my liking. Besides a close friend of mine saw 2 wd green failures. Makes me nervous to buy on of these..How are the WD Red ones?Or any other?

- - - Updated - - -

guys pls help...bit urgent


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> WD green warranty is too low for my liking. Besides a close friend of mine saw 2 wd green failures. Makes me nervous to buy on of these..How are the WD Red ones?Or any other?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys pls help...bit urgent



Can you find WD Blue?


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION],

Thanks for your reviews about the WD Green drive. I will definitely report on this issue. For your question about the WD Red drive, the WD Red drive can be used as a normal drive in PC.

Long story short: WD Red = Energy saving, 24x7 use, Extended warranty (up to 5 years on WD Red Pro), Ideal for RAID.

Some extra information here, you can skip this if you like; the WD Red drive is designed for Enterprise use and recommended for RAID and NAS setup. It is designed to just spin constantly for continual use/availability, It also has built-in Nasware technology to prevent bad sectors and provide data security.

For more information about WD Red drive, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you find WD Blue?



Hey, Very hard to find a wd Blue drives.Also if i recall, it goes up only till 1tb. Now i am planning to increase capacity to 2tb which doesn't seem to be available with blue. Hence was looking at the Red variant since i have heard good things about it.

- - - Updated - - -



DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION],
> 
> Thanks for your reviews about the WD Green drive. I will definitely report on this issue. For your question about the WD Red drive, the WD Red drive can be used as a normal drive in PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Seriously considering opting for these.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have said it many times already but saying it again:*"assume every hdd to fail at anytime,there is no foolproof hdd"*.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] 
Hey...I absolutely agree with you, my query was more regarding the fact that will NAS storage work well in a desktop pc?Will it lead to any issues as such?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2015)

frankly speaking i think nas is not required for simple home storage needs.simply buy 2 or more hdd & copy paste everything worth saving.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 13, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
> Hey...I absolutely agree with you, my query was more regarding the fact that will NAS storage work well in a desktop pc?Will it lead to any issues as such?



Hi Ronnie11,

The NAS storage drive is recommended to use in NAS system, but if you use as a normal drive, It will function like a normal hard drive too.

Example: The WD Red drive is designed for Enterprise use and recommended for RAID and NAS setup environment, If anyone use as a desktop drive for storage, It will function as a normal HDD.   

Hope this information helps.


----------

